# When libstdc++ attempts to interact with libcxxrt.so.1, bad things happen



## Oleg_NYC (Jun 9, 2016)

As you all know, the base of FreeBSD 10.x and FreeBSD 11 has /lib/libcxxrt.so.1 which seems to interact badly with libstdc++.so.6. You get segmentation faults such as `vtable for __cxxabiv1::__si_class_type_info () from /lib/libcxxrt.so.1`. Assuming you REALLY want to compile something with gcc instead of clang, how do you force libstdc++so.6 or an earlier version of this library from getting linked with libcxxrt.so.1? Is there any way to either prevent libstdc++so.6 from getting linked with libcxxrt.so.1 or force it to be linked with some other library that interacts better with libstdc++so.6?


----------



## Oleg_NYC (Jun 10, 2016)

Is it really such a hard thing to do? There are times you really want to use gcc instead of clang for compilation purposes. All I want to know is how to force the linker not to create an inter-dependency between libstdc++.so.6 and libcxxrt.so.1 .


----------



## Oleg_NYC (Jun 12, 2016)

Please help! How do I build a proper toolchain in which libstdc++.so.6 and libcxxrt.so.1 don't co-exist?


----------

